# endometrial scratch?



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there! I was wondering if anyone has had the endo scratch and if you would recommend it? I really wana give this cycle everything as the funds are hard to come by, and I had read this can improve implantation rates. Also does anyone kno how long before your cycle begins do you need to have it done? Thanks in advance!   xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hiya laura, 
I had an endo scratch done in GCRM.  I wd highly recommend them.  It cost £150.  I had it done at the end of dec so the cycle before I started treatment.  Like yourself,  I want to put everything into this cycle.  Im doing a FET.  I had a failed icsi cycle in august.  I am also having acupuncture before and after ET.  Also drinking lots of water and eating alot of brazil nuts!! 
Is this your first cycle?  Are u at RFC?
E
Xx


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi erin! Thanks for your reply!   This is my 2nd fresh cycle, I had icsi last jan and a frozen transfer in july, both unsuccessful unfortunately.  I want this cycle to work so much! I went to rfc for my previous goes but im havin this one at gcrm Belfast, im really impressed with the place, im up for my initial consultation tomorrow. Where are u havin your fet? I had read alot about the scratch an all seems positive so I think il ask the consultant tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi laura, my first icsi was at rfc, I have two frosties there so doing my FET there.  What consultant are u under at gcrm? I think my next cycle will be there.  Its good to have more choice in NI isn't it?


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi I had a scratch done whilst having a hysteroscopy and thankfully that was the month I got my bfp and baby!! Im not saying it was purely down to the scratch however after previous chemical pregnancies I believed it helped implantation be more successful. Drs at our local hospital swear by it and its definately worth a go in my opinion to improve lining.  m hope youre successful next cycle


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey erin! It was dr moore we met today, he was so lovely and explained everything so well! Ive come away feelin really positive about this cycle! I would definitely recommend them if you are moving on to a new clinic, but hopefully this is your time and you won't need to! I kno a lady who has twin girls from fet at the royal so its definitely possible!   x


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Danielle! Thanks so much for ur reply, and congratulations on your pregnancy! Its great to hear success stories! I was up for my consultation today and the doc thought it was a good idea to do the scratch so we'll b goin ahead nxt cycle with the hope of starting treatment in march. Hopefully this will b our time! Xx


----------

